# which company makes the highest quality stock interior for a 67 GTO?



## pmrt (Oct 22, 2016)

I a changing the interior from black to year-appropriate red (which is more like a maroon). I found PUI and Legendary but I have no experience with either. Does anyone have any experience with after-market suppliers of 67 interiors and advice for the newbie to GTO's? Thanks very much.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Supposedly Legendary is the best according to posters on this forum but I have never used them.
I really don't want to recommend anyone anymore since I recommended CVMS based on posts here.
I got royally screwed by them and made the mistake of recommending Jim which caused another poster to get screwed out of 5K like I did.
His engine was worse than mine with the pistons installed backwards.
:surprise:


----------



## pmrt (Oct 22, 2016)

thanks. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Legendary. Hand's down the best. I switched to them after having a problem installing a cover from a different vendor and the difference in quality was light years.

First hand experience.

Bear


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

I've owned my 66 GTO since 72, so I have spent a lot of time inside of it. I know what it looked like from the factory.

I went with PUI for a complete interior. They have a "Classic" line of upgraded seats. My interior is fawn (gold). I am very pleased with the PUI product.

I win at a lot of shows with my gorgeous interior. Check the pictures in my garage.


----------

